# Arghhhhh - he's done it again!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He's only gone and done it again!!
Swallowed another little trainer sock.
I have gone mental!!!.......
I doubt I'll be as lucky that he'll sick it out in 12 hours like last time.
I am not happy that he has been able to get his chops on a sock again.
OH & son in the dog house - along with Ralph.
I have been very very careful since the last incident, resorting to locking ralph out of the house when doing the laundry.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't believe it - I'm not surprised they are all in the dog house. I hope things go the same way as last time - I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh dear!! Not good! I am sure you are cross! Kind of difficult to monitor socks at all times. I wonder if you can train it out of Ralph. Lola had a thing with taking tissues out of a paper bin... She still does it the odd time but we have mostly trained it out of her!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He used to pinch them, but we always got them back - I don't know why he's suddenly taken to actually eating them


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> He used to pinch them, but we always got them back - I don't know why he's suddenly taken to actually eating them


Willow does this all the time too. Guess I better watch out. I can hardly pay my vet bill now. 
I hope he gets it out, one way or the other, quickly!! You would think that tossing up a sock would be a very unpleasant thing he would not soon want to repeat.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow does this all the time too. Guess I better watch out. I can hardly pay my vet bill now.
> I hope he gets it out, one way or the other, quickly!! You would think that tossing up a sock would be a very unpleasant thing he would not soon want to repeat.


I was hoping he had learnt a lesson last time Donna, obviously not 
Unless he liked it....?
Weird dog!! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is a sock fiend...but she just chews them to bits, never swallows the thing. I hope it comes out on its own.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So glad my son is into long tube socks. I don't think they could swallow it.
It will come out on it's own won't it?


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh Tracey I don't believe it!!! Naughty Ralph and tut tut hubby and son! At least you know what to do this time and what to look out for, small consolation I guess.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> So glad my son is into long tube socks. I don't think they could swallow it.
> It will come out on it's own won't it?


Well it did last time, sooner than expected. So hopefully...
My OH tried to make him sick - but Ralph bit down on him  (& hurt him )
I took him the vets last time, and the vet said as it was only a small trainer sock to let it work it's own way out - so that's what I shall do.
Although I have told my OH he is on poo watch duties until it reappears, I'm having nothing to do with it this time!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Oh Tracey I don't believe it!!! Naughty Ralph and tut tut hubby and son! At least you know what to do this time and what to look out for, small consolation I guess.


Neither can I in such a short space of time......
I'm very mad :rant: - I did a bit of shouting.... Goodness know what the neighbours think!!??


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie loves socks as well. Sometimes as I am getting changed after work, I give him my long, black, gold toe socks and he goes nuts chewing on them, but never attempts to swallow. I hope he doesn't start! 

I hope it comes out soon. It can't feel good for Ralph!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Good luck! It is a worry until it passes, hope your husband enjoys poo poo watch


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Lordy!! Praying . . again!! Your nerves are probably frazzled at this point!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two love my dirty socks. But I think they aren't big enough to swallow whole. Can't imagine how upset. I freak out when they chew on a leaf that blows into the yard. 

P.S. your emoticons made me laugh


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> Frankie loves socks as well. Sometimes as I am getting changed after work, I give him my long, black, gold toe socks and he goes nuts chewing on them, but never attempts to swallow. I hope he doesn't start!
> 
> I hope it comes out soon. It can't feel good for Ralph!


Probably too big to gobble up. It's them pesky little stinky trainer socks that belong to my 4 year old that are the problem (well actually this was a clean one straight off the washing line)


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear! Good luck.....again  Poppy often 'helps' me with the washing but so far hasn't swallowed, just chewed things. Poor Ralph, maybe he'll learn this time


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, what a nightmare for you, I'm not surprised you shouted, I doubt Ralph would learn at all I'm afraid as the going in and coming out episodes were not close enough for him to register that they were connected! hope it makes an appearance very soon.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Any news?


Nothing yet - I will announce the re-appearance of sock number 2 with great gusto!!!
Pesky socks.
I'm am due to have him snipped, I'm wondering if to delay it slightly in case the sock hasn't re-appeared and any ops required can be done together....
Very drastic I know!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh dear... Dog house for everyone Barr you and Ruby...you can have a girly evening 

It is a concern though I'm sure... Not that easy to monitor in a busy house either 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Oh dear... Dog house for everyone Barr you and Ruby...you can have a girly evening
> 
> It is a concern though I'm sure... Not that easy to monitor in a busy house either
> 
> xxx


I am now obsessed - bordering neurotic over my sons trainer socks! X :rant:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I suspect you need to invest in some 'sock bins' with lids and dot them around the house and train your little man to deposit his socks in a safe place. My boys still have the disgusting habit of removing their socks in random places and just leaving them where they land.... Failed totally in training them, dogs are so much easier


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I suspect you need to invest in some 'sock bins' with lids and dot them around the house and train your little man to deposit his socks in a safe place. My boys still have the disgusting habit of removing their socks in random places and just leaving them where they land.... Failed totally in training them, dogs are so much easier


My son is only 4, I am still in "training" I dread the day I find sticky ones under the bed ......... Urgh!!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> My son is only 4, I am still in "training" I dread the day I find sticky ones under the bed ......... Urgh!!!!




Hahahaha - you'll have learnt not to look by then


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor you , I know what a worry it can be. I have now resorted to pegging all socks on the washing line, or tumble drying them as Stevie pinches them from the indoor clothes dryer. My youngest (12) also has habit of leaving socks all over the house in various places. I have a huge carrier bag of socks in the airing cupboard full of odd socks, although I must point out Stevie hasn't eaten all the missing ones.
Hope there's good news on the poo from, or Ralph manages to sick it up again.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Rustler said:


> Poor you , I know what a worry it can be. I have now resorted to pegging all socks on the washing line, or tumble drying them as Stevie pinches them from the indoor clothes dryer. My youngest (12) also has habit of leaving socks all over the house in various places. I have a huge carrier bag of socks in the airing cupboard full of odd socks, although I must point out Stevie hasn't eaten all the missing ones.
> Hope there's good news on the poo from, or Ralph manages to sick it up again.


When I'm loading or unloading the washer I lock Ralph out of the house!
I will update with the missing sock when it hopefully re-appears sooner rather than later! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tinman said:


> My son is only 4, I am still in "training" I dread the day I find sticky ones under the bed ......... Urgh!!!!


Don't worry Ralph will get them for you.....little tinker  gosh not something you were planning on going through again....I hope it's 'back' soon xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Don't worry Ralph will get them for you.....little tinker  gosh not something you were planning on going through again....I hope it's 'back' soon xxx


Oh no..... I was hoping he'll of grown out sock scoffling of it by then haha!


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Not surprised you shouted. I'm guessing your reaction was something similar to mine when Cindy demolished the 2nd kitchen mat 
Hope Ralph produces the sock without needing a trip to the vet. Little monkey - it's a good thing we love them!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jill L said:


> Not surprised you shouted. I'm guessing your reaction was something similar to mine when Cindy demolished the 2nd kitchen mat
> Hope Ralph produces the sock without needing a trip to the vet. Little monkey - it's a good thing we love them!


Oooooo - I was mad! :rant:
I gave up on door mats last Christmas when we got ralph, he peed on them then ate them!! - I, am amazed at the amount of dirt & dust I now sweep up daily off the wooden floor!


----------

